# Joint Rolling Contest



## bigfatpothead (Feb 29, 2008)

send the URL of your Youtube joint rolling video
to (LINK REMOVED BY SMOKINGMOM til Marpassion decides on this contest) by march 20 and the most viewed
video by April 20th 
wins a BOX of Clear Papers


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

While we appreciate your eagerness to post a contest, this is MarPassions site and any contests need to be cleared by him 1st.  

You should try PMing him and seeing what he thinks.


----------



## thestandard (Feb 29, 2008)

better idea would be post your very own pic by pic of your roll. what's cool about finding someone else's joint


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2008)

Absolutely "no" members are going to be allowed to run "any" contest, that offers a prize that requires the exchange of personal information. No freebies, no prizes, no swaps, no sales.
  NO EXCHANGING OF PERSONAL INFORMATION!.. 

What possible garauntee could you have, that it isn't LEO that you are giving your information to??   Com'on folks, use that thing for something besides just a place to hang yer hat..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2008)

*I agree 100% with Hick. *


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 1, 2008)

Although......it _is_ kinda a good idea for a contest....maybe

...just a thought...


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

how bout we just submit pics on here of our rolled joints and maybe the winner can some how get extra rep points or something. is it possible for the mods to add multiple reputation points?​


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

didnt have the baggage to roll a real blunt....so the fillings of a peach phillie wrapped up nicely.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 2, 2008)

I think the contest could be a good idea but definately not exchanging ANY type of personal information. That would just be foolish. Just my thoughts...


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah....thats how i roll...sup pimpin!

 im sure hick can roll a joint like a true master...cmon man, lets see it!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 13, 2008)

I am more than willing to throw down rolling skills against ANYONE. 

Bring it, I am a Certified Champion.

I have created wonderful things....


----------



## godtea (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll take you on .Phillip Morris could learn a thing or four from me. yuk yuk yuk
 Hey there JJ is that a one handed roll you did there?


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 17, 2008)

nope...thats using both limbs, lol. ive never tried a one handed roll on anything except the snare drum.


----------



## headband (Mar 17, 2008)

how about who can roll the best tulip or L??? normal J's or blunts are just to dang easy to roll. the gross's thing is that he smoked that? be a man, roll up the real stuff.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 17, 2008)

pffffftttt with the joint rolling deal... I challenge u all to a smoke off

I *GUARANTEE* I can smoke more dope, and remain awake and active, than all 'a yaz... :hubba:


----------



## harvester (Mar 17, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> pffffftttt with the joint rolling deal... I challenge u all to a smoke off
> 
> I *GUARANTEE* I can smoke more dope, and remain awake and active, than all 'a yaz... :hubba:


 and what do i get when i smoke you to sleep son??????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 17, 2008)

*I would have to take that challange if you lived next to me.  *


			
				That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> pffffftttt with the joint rolling deal... I challenge u all to a smoke off
> 
> I *GUARANTEE* I can smoke more dope, and remain awake and active, than all 'a yaz... :hubba:


----------



## godtea (Mar 17, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> pffffftttt with the joint rolling deal... I challenge u all to a smoke off
> 
> I *GUARANTEE* I can smoke more dope, and remain awake and active, than all 'a yaz... :hubba:


If it's good bud no one will be able to remember who the winner was .
Sounds like an idea


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

how about a blunt rolling pic by pic im rather good at this


i dont have a camera atm =[


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 22, 2008)

bigfatpothead said:
			
		

> send the URL of your Youtube joint rolling video
> to (LINK REMOVED BY SMOKINGMOM til Marpassion decides on this contest) by march 20 and the most viewed
> video by April 20th
> wins a BOX of Clear Papers



Well, I'm a G, at rolling. lol, but i dont have weed at the moment i dont get paid till later today.


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 22, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> pffffftttt with the joint rolling deal... I challenge u all to a smoke off
> 
> I *GUARANTEE* I can smoke more dope, and remain awake and active, than all 'a yaz... :hubba:



I dont know...  When my buddy bought 2 pounds, the 2 of us smoked it in like 2 days, and then we went to school, but they sent us home because we smelled so hardcore like weed, and i guess his eyes were red, but my eyes dont get red, so they didnt know i was high but i smelt like some stank! we finished it when we got home then later my homeboy bought some more.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Mar 23, 2008)

2 pounds is a lot that could last me a nice month


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

TheSquirrelKing said:
			
		

> I dont know... When my buddy bought 2 pounds, the 2 of us smoked it in like 2 days, and then we went to school, but they sent us home because we smelled so hardcore like weed, and i guess his eyes were red, but my eyes dont get red, so they didnt know i was high but i smelt like some stank! we finished it when we got home then later my homeboy bought some more.


 
not trying to flame anyone but you did not smoke 32 oz of ganja in 2 days no matter how hardcore you think you are. 

"You dont gotta lie to kick it"


----------



## cookie (Mar 24, 2008)

im glad y'all can roll because i **** at it hardcore. every now and again i can get a decent one but where i dont try so often i've just never had the chance to get good... 

P.s. i know im breaking the rules spelling this out, but why is  "s u c k"   censored? yes, with an "S" cause thats what i typed. it just seems a bit excessive. and its messing with my vocabulary since its to early for me to try to think of another word. and its not a cussword. its not dirty or anything. its an accurate description of black holes, vacumes, space and my rolling skills. i dont understand.  ... delete this if you feel the need. i just had to ask.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 24, 2008)

How bet best one handed rolling, After i got in a crazy motorcycle wreck, i lost most control of my left hand. Moor in the wrist, but anyways i had to learn to start rolling one handed. So the hole 4 months i was in a wheel chair "Man did i flippin hate that wheel chair" i learned how to start rolling one handed. Anything from a j, to a Titian.. Its on now baby... Bring it!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 24, 2008)

This is really old, and took hours to make:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 25, 2008)

Effen...What the hell is that?​


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 25, 2008)

That is the "Trifectus of doom"...and about $70 worth of green autobody/paint masking tape.

Three different types, all homegrown, all with hash mixed.

DOOOM!!!!

...Or sleepytime...


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 25, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> not trying to flame anyone but you did not smoke 32 oz of ganja in 2 days no matter how hardcore you think you are
> 
> Here are some words of inspiration for ya.
> "You dont gotta lie to kick it"



Lets see, I can smoke a sweat witch is 3.5 grams in about 5-7 minutes there are 1440 minutes a day considering we was high we didn't sleep but we ate, and did alot of other **** those days, but smoked most of the day but i'll kick off 5 hours. so that's 1140 minutes, considering we smoked all blunts for all of day one and most of day two. We had a huge ******* box of white owls my friend stole from the gas-station he worked at. (yes a box filled with single gars.) so thats about 228 sweets. now that times 3.5 is 798 grams now considering 453.5 grams is a pound, and thats damn near 2 pounds already, so maybe you couldn't but i have no reason to lie to people i could give a **** about! I honestly don't care if you bealeave me, and maybe to a person so not hardore like yourself might not understand how us real G's do, but dont talk ****.


----------



## Cole (Mar 25, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Absolutely "no" members are going to be allowed to run "any" contest, that offers a prize that requires the exchange of personal information. No freebies, no prizes, no swaps, no sales.
> NO EXCHANGING OF PERSONAL INFORMATION!..
> 
> What possible garauntee could you have, that it isn't LEO that you are giving your information to?? Com'on folks, use that thing for something besides just a place to hang yer hat..


 




EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Cole (Mar 25, 2008)

TheSquirrelKing said:
			
		

> Lets see, I can smoke a sweat witch is 3.5 grams in about 5-7 minutes there are 1440 minutes a day considering we was high we didn't sleep but we ate, and did alot of other **** those days, but smoked most of the day but i'll kick off 5 hours. so that's 1140 minutes, considering we smoked all blunts for all of day one and most of day two. We had a huge ******* box of white owls my friend stole from the gas-station he worked at. (yes a box filled with single gars.) so thats about 228 sweets. now that times 3.5 is 798 grams now considering 453.5 grams is a pound, and thats damn near 2 pounds already, so maybe you couldn't but i have no reason to lie to people i could give a **** about! I honestly don't care if you bealeave me, and maybe to a person so not hardore like yourself might not understand how us real G's do, but dont talk ****.


 

Not to offend you but...who cares how much bud you smoke?

    SIZE]


----------



## Thorn (Mar 25, 2008)

Tell me about it, there was a thread on here a while back about the swearing and what was blanked out and a lot of people mentioned this about 's u c k'. I have seen other words (beginning with S and B) around this site that are far more offensive and are NOt blobked out so i dunno whats with that. but hey i just roll with it..



			
				cookie said:
			
		

> P.s. i know im breaking the rules spelling this out, but why is "s u c k" censored? yes, with an "S" cause thats what i typed. it just seems a bit excessive. and its messing with my vocabulary since its to early for me to try to think of another word. and its not a cussword. its not dirty or anything. its an accurate description of black holes, vacumes, space and my rolling skills. i dont understand.  ... delete this if you feel the need. i just had to ask.





			
				TheSquirrelKing said:
			
		

> Lets see, I can smoke a sweat witch is 3.5 grams in about 5-7 minutes there are 1440 minutes a day considering we was high we didn't sleep but we ate, and did alot of other **** those days, but smoked most of the day but i'll kick off 5 hours. so that's 1140 minutes, considering we smoked all blunts for all of day one and most of day two. We had a huge ******* box of white owls my friend stole from the gas-station he worked at. (yes a box filled with single gars.) so thats about 228 sweets. now that times 3.5 is 798 grams now considering 453.5 grams is a pound, and thats damn near 2 pounds already, so maybe you couldn't but i have no reason to lie to people i could give a **** about! I honestly don't care if you bealeave me, and maybe to a person so not hardore like yourself might not understand how us real G's do, but dont talk ****.



Its not about how much time it takes to smoke the green its about how much the human body can take. If it was any kind of good weed then 3.5 grams I.E. an eighth of an ounce, would get you trashed and all you be capable of doing would be sleeping!!! 2 pounds man?!

And i'm not flaming or anything, i just don't like people who brag.


----------



## Cole (Mar 25, 2008)

TheSquirrelKing said:
			
		

> Well, I'm a G, at rolling. lol, but i dont have weed at the moment i dont get paid till later today.


 
 hahahahaha,better watch out squirl can smoke 2 pounds of weed a day,hahahahaha:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 28, 2008)

lol i have to be with thc  is good for me on this one lol come on two pounds in two days pffft you guys ate but didnt sleep while smoking these two pounds of weed lol come on not one lil weed nap? i find that very hard to believe but im not gonna fight you and about be an og Cuz heres a lil something for ya "gangstas  dont have to flex nuts,we just know we got em"


----------



## Cole (Apr 9, 2008)

Smoking two pounds of weed would make you puke,lol


----------



## Cole (Apr 9, 2008)

all im trying to say is ive never heard of a squirrel that smokes 2 LBS of weed a day


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 9, 2008)

> When my buddy bought 2 pounds, the 2 of us smoked it in like 2 days



It took 2 of you ... bloody lightweights


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah! Thats ***** stuff, lets show him how its done Runbyhemp! Time to pull out the home grown, Fk that Mexican stuff..


----------



## lyfr (Apr 9, 2008)

off the subject but...best ive done is 100 bonghits in a day...witnessed by wife. 10 an hour for 10 hours. had to hold it in for ten seconds and still blow out smoke. a freind bragged he could probably do 50 and i gladly bet him 20 bucks i could do diuble that,and won


----------



## lowrys girl (Apr 10, 2008)

there are some potent mexican strains lol but thats not the point here is it lol


----------



## Melissa (Apr 10, 2008)

*i thought this was a joint rolling contest not how much squirrel smoked* :rofl:


----------



## Hick (Apr 10, 2008)

> Yeah! Thats ***** stuff, lets show him how its done Runbyhemp! Time to pull out the home grown, Fk that Mexican stuff.



You've been warned both in pm's and on the board. 


> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. *Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site.* The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. *However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators* who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.


I suggest you read and _abide_ by the rules to which I have posted you the link several times. Please take that time, dureing your 24 hr. suspension.
thank you..


----------



## headband (Apr 10, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *i thought this was a joint rolling contest not how much squirrel smoked* :rofl:


The weed we get in california is so beautiful, you woulndt want to smoke 2 lbs in 2 days, I make a gram last a week  Its to pretty to smoke...... anyways sq
uirrel, your too cool! i wish I could do that


----------



## dmack (Apr 13, 2008)

Was sitting here bored so i thought id entertain MP with some pictures. Just some regular crappy bud. I cheated though. I used the machine.:holysheep:


----------



## headband (Apr 13, 2008)

here anyone match this **** :hubba: Grape Ape, Purple Mendo Kush(homegrown) Peach swissersweet.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 13, 2008)

i had the og grandaddy purp when i flew out to LA to work for a few weeks. it was pretty like that with purp all over and just white as can be. set me back a texas ten too because it was the only connection I could find on such short notice. brought it back home to share with my buddies....hope your sharing some of that nice blunt there  !


----------



## dmack (Apr 13, 2008)

Dang Headband, you blew my bud right out of the water. lol. That looks like some super dank stuff right there. I see your chilling in the honda. I love sitting outside in my backyard and just toking a blunt.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 13, 2008)

Alright folks...it is officially ON.

Contest or not I will win.
The only thing I take more pride in than the weed I grow are the joints I roll that weed into!


----------



## headband (Apr 14, 2008)

fng, lets see the dank. i like to hotbox small spaces with big blunts today was the day, I droped my tranny, and put a new one back it.. finally


----------



## dmack (Apr 14, 2008)

Yo HB great news on the tranny. Them Hondas are pretty simple. Hardest trans ive taken out was my Mazda B2200, Had to drop motor off the frame to get a bolt out of the trans due to lack of space. 3 dang days later and it was done. Wheeeww. 

Now on to this _MONSTER
 Rolled this Dutch blunt for my girl and me. Turns out that night the fam came over wo smoke and we all toked it, i was done out of my mind from this thing. I have other pictures of it but they have me and my gf in the pic, Its bigger then it looks.
_


----------



## Melissa (Apr 18, 2008)

*ok heres mine *
*












*


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 18, 2008)

Been a while since I had me a spliff...


----------



## Melissa (Apr 19, 2008)

*so get rolling and post it up :giggle:*


----------



## phr0zenUK (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a spliffstorm brewing, need to find my bluetooth dongle. 

Wait for the 50cm Spliff.

Victory shall be mine!


----------



## phr0zenUK (Apr 22, 2008)

Melissa - GOOGLE OCB Rolling papers I just noticed how thick those things are!

OCB are perfect and like £12 (20ish $) for 40 packs of 32 sheets!

Im nearly running out : -(


----------



## Thorn (Apr 22, 2008)

yea ocb are great. we use rips and juicy jays at the moment and get flavoured rolling tobacco from a tobacconist everytime we go into town. not got any green at the mo but currently have strawberry rips and chocolate tobacco, plus coconut tobacco! The chocolate is so dark and lush and goes so well with green 

Once we got some green i might disclose my rolling skills


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 24, 2008)

still no contest allowed..? i was ready to throw up a dozen or so seeds/strains


----------



## Melissa (Apr 25, 2008)

phr0zenUK said:
			
		

> Melissa - GOOGLE OCB Rolling papers I just noticed how thick those things are!
> 
> OCB are perfect and like £12 (20ish $) for 40 packs of 32 sheets!
> 
> Im nearly running out : -(


 
yes thanks i do normally use the the thin ones but i had run out ,,usually blue or silver rizzla are my favourite


----------



## THE_DUDE (May 3, 2008)

Wish I had a camera so I could twist one up for all you youngans'! The 60's taught me well!


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 11, 2008)

...Not impressed...

It's all about the smoke too.
Fatty's like that always hit too hard and run like hell.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 13, 2008)

IMO its hard to go on asthetics alone for a J contest there are many determining things that need consideration for proper judgment, things like how it burns, was it an even burning good hitting joint or did it seem clogged in places and run. I dont think it should be about joint devices either it should be about hand rolling a single sheet to the absolute best of your abilitys. For fun (and a thing im going to tonight) i had the chance to roll a big J of my own for you all. :spit:


----------



## Thorn (May 13, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> there are many determining things that need consideration for proper judgment, things like how it burns, was it an even burning good hitting joint or did it seem clogged in places and run. I dont think it should be about joint devices either it should be about hand rolling a single sheet to the absolute best of your abilitys.



I totally agree man. Many of my stoner mates can roll but i find theirs too tight in places and some people tend to not spread to green easily. Whereas i've been used to just rolling for me and my boyfriend so had lots of practice in making decent sized good burning (and hitting!) spliffs!

I love rolling and learning new techniques. Once i was bored when my fella was at work so i spent a good few hours learning to roll this perfect little tulip! It was a good smoke but my god it hit hard!!


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 20, 2008)

Harvest Party / Operation: Green Gable Mission Briefing









​





















p.s. my joints don't run. They can also be lethal by Professional Stoner Standards.


----------



## Kupunakane (May 20, 2008)

*                   THE   SMOKE   OFF                            *

_                        The Smoke Off
                      by Shel Silverstein


_  Now in the laid-back California town of sunny San Rafael
  				Lived a girl named Pearly Sweetcake - you probably knew her well
  				She was stoned 15 of her 18 years, and her story was widely told
  			That she could smoke 'em faster than anyone could roll 
  			Well, her legend finally reached New York, that Grove Street walk-up flat
  				Where dwelt the Calistoga Kid, a beatnik from the past
  				He'd been rollin' dope since time began, now he took a cultured toke
  			And said "Jim, I can roll 'em faster than any CHICK can smoke"
  			So a note gets sent to San Rafael for the championship of the world
  				The Kid demands a smoke-off; "Well bring him on!" says Pearl
  "I'll grind his fingers off his hands! He'll roll until he drops!"
  			Says Calistog, "I'll smoke that chick till she blows up and pops".
  			So they rent out Yankee Stadium, and the word is quickly spread
  				Come one, come all, who walk or crawl, tickets just two lids a head
  				And from every town and hamlet, over land and sea they speed
  			The world's greatest dopers, with the world's greatest weed. 
  			Hashishers from Morocco, hemp smokers from Peru
  				And the Shashniks from Bagun (who smoke the deadly Pu-ga-ru)
  				And those who call it "light of life"
  			And those that call it "boo". 
  			See the dealers and their ladies, wearing turquoise lace and leather
  				See the narcos and the closet smokers, puffing all together
  				From the teenies who smoke legal, to the ones who've done some time
  			To the old man who smoked "reefer", back before it was a crime.
  			And the grand old House That Ruth Built is filled with the smokes and cries
  				Of fifty thousand screaming heads, all stoned out of their minds
  				And they play the national anthem, and the crowd lets out a roar
  			As the spotlight hits the Kid and Pearl, ready for their smoking war.
  			At a table piled up high with grass, as high as a mountain peak
  				Just tops and buds of the rarest flowers, not one stem branch or seed
  				I mean, Maui Wowie, Panama Red, Acapulco Gold
  			Kif from East Afghanistan, and that rare Alaska Cold
  			And there's sticks from Thailand, ganj from the island,
  				And Bangkok's blooming best
  				(and some of that wet imported ****
  			That capsized off Key West).
  			There's Oaxacan tops and Kenya bhang, and Riviera fleurs
  				And that rare Manhattan Silver, that grows down in the New York sewers.
  				And there's bubblin' ice cold lemonade, and sweet grapes by the bunches
  			And there's Hershey bars and Oreos (in case anybody gets the munches)
  			And the Calistoga Kid he smiles, And Pearly she just grins 
  				And the drums roll low, and the crowd yells "GO GO GO!!"
  			And the world's first smoke-off begins.
  			Well, the Kid he flicks his fingers once, and ZAP that first joint's rolled
  				Pearl takes one toke with her famous lungs, and WHOOSH that roach is 					cold
  				Then the Kid he rolls his super-bomb, that would paralyze a moose
  			And Pearl takes one mighty hit, and ... that bomb's defused
  			And then he rolls three in just ten seconds, and she smokes them up in 				nine
  			And everybody sits back and says "Hey... this just might take some time"
  			See the blur of flying fingers, see the red coal burning bright
  				As the night turns into mornin', and the mornin' fades to night
  				And the autumn turns to summer, and a whole damn YEAR is gone
  				And the two still sit, on that roach-filled stage, smokin', and rollin' 			on
  			With tremblin' hands he rolls his jays, with fingers blue and stiff
  				She coughs and stares with bloodshot gaze, and puffs through blistered 					lips
  				And as she reaches out her hand for another stick of gold
  			The Kid, he gasps, "Damn it, *****! There's nothin' left to roll!"
  			"NOTHIN' LEFT TO ROLL!" screams Pearl. "IS THIS SOME TWISTED JOKE?"
  "I DIDN'T COME HERE TO **** AROUND, MAN, I COME HERE TO SMOKE!"
  			And she reaches 'cross the table and grabs his bony sleeves
  				And crumbles his body between her hands, like dried and brittle leaves
  				Flicking out his teeth and bones like useless stems and seeds
  				And then she rolls him in a Zig-zag, and lights him like a roach
  			And the fastest man, with the fastest hands, goes up in a puff of smoke.
  			In the laid-back California town of sunny San Rafael
  				Lives a girl named Pearly Sweetcake - you probably know her well
  				She been stoned 21 of her 24 years, and her story is still widely told
  			How she still can smoke 'em faster than any dude can roll
  			While, off in New York City, on a street that has no name
  				There's the hands of the Calistoga Kid, in the Viper Hall of Fame
  				And underneath his fingers, there's a little golden scroll
  				That says

"Beware of bein' the roller
  			When there's nothin' left to roll".


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna

​


----------



## Dubbaman (May 20, 2008)

:yeahthat: its even better to hear the song of it


----------



## lisa (Nov 18, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> IMO its hard to go on asthetics alone for a J contest there are many determining things that need consideration for proper judgment, things like how it burns, was it an even burning good hitting joint or did it seem clogged in places and run. I dont think it should be about joint devices either it should be about hand rolling a single sheet to the absolute best of your abilitys. For fun (and a thing im going to tonight) i had the chance to roll a big J of my own for you all. :spit:



Yes, you are correct and I agree with you.


----------



## casper07 (Mar 4, 2009)

my T joint


----------



## Thorn (Mar 5, 2009)

nice one casper thats a pretty even t joint :hubba:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 5, 2009)

mines in my display.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 10, 2009)

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> mines in my display.


 
I thought that was some kind of crack pipe


----------



## Smoko (Mar 10, 2009)

Not the best pics, but you get the idea ...


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Mar 12, 2009)

i don't roll joints as its a waste of good chronic, smoking a joint or blunt u only get 23% of the avable thc in the pot, thats a major waste.  thats like thowing away 77% of a beer!!!!!!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 12, 2009)

But its so good to smoke a joint!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 12, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> i don't roll joints as its a waste of good chronic, smoking a joint or blunt u only get 23% of the avable thc in the pot, thats a major waste.  thats like thowing away 77% of a beer!!!!!!




Yeah?

...and 98% of internet statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 12, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Yeah?
> 
> ...and 98% of internet statistics are made up on the spot.



If it's on the internet it must be true, my computer said so!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Mar 12, 2009)

did not get that off the internet. its a oxford reasurch paper. they where trying to deturmen the best way to get the thc from the pot to the person. turns out a vape is the best way to go. getting u 96% of all the THC in the pot. a bong, came in 2ed with 76%. but rolling joints was the worest an the worest on your lungs. its your bodys i just saying.


----------



## Smoko (Mar 12, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> a bong, came in 2ed with 76%.


 My preferred method these days ...  

Altho do roll a spliff now here and there still.


----------



## o K U S H o (Mar 17, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> pffffftttt with the joint rolling deal... I challenge u all to a smoke off
> 
> I *GUARANTEE* I can smoke more dope, and remain awake and active, than all 'a yaz... :hubba:


Nah, bruh never haha


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Caretaker (Jun 3, 2009)

This is my beauty. It was my first attempt at doing anything wierd like that. Took me like an hour.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 10, 2009)

idk i never get as high off of a joint as i do from glass(bowls,bongs,vaps, etc) but there is something about smoking a joint that is just so relaxing! i love it


----------



## cjb03 (Sep 15, 2009)

TheSquirrelKing said:
			
		

> Lets see, I can smoke a sweat witch is 3.5 grams in about 5-7 minutes there are 1440 minutes a day considering we was high we didn't sleep but we ate, and did alot of other **** those days, but smoked most of the day but i'll kick off 5 hours. so that's 1140 minutes, considering we smoked all blunts for all of day one and most of day two. We had a huge ******* box of white owls my friend stole from the gas-station he worked at. (yes a box filled with single gars.) so thats about 228 sweets. now that times 3.5 is 798 grams now considering 453.5 grams is a pound, and thats damn near 2 pounds already, so maybe you couldn't but i have no reason to lie to people i could give a **** about! I honestly don't care if you bealeave me, and maybe to a person so not hardore like yourself might not understand how us real G's do, but dont talk ****.


 
lol at this bullcrap


----------



## Reserection (Sep 19, 2009)

Caretaker said:
			
		

> This is my beauty. It was my first attempt at doing anything wierd like that. Took me like an hour.



Dude.  You rolled a Tie-Fighter!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 18, 2011)

Not really an entry of true talent representation here... Just an average, run-of-the-mill blunt...


Notice how nice and "machine rolled" looking it is!?:rofl:


----------



## WoodyPheonix (Jun 25, 2011)

Nothing too spectacular here but the longer of the 2 joints was rolled blindfolded as a bet. The other was rolled by the person who challenged me as a comparison.


Not bad I thought but remember, the only question that needs asking about any joint, the answer to which means it is successful or not and that is, Does it smoke?

Oh yea baby


----------



## John Jackson (Aug 8, 2011)

I just found your site and wanted to say that I have really enjoyed browsing your posts.In any case I'll be subscribing to your blog and I hope you post again soon
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------



## Locked (Aug 8, 2011)

John Jackson said:
			
		

> I just found your site and wanted to say that I have really enjoyed browsing your posts.In any case I'll be subscribing to your blog and I hope you post again soon





http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=709600#post709600


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=709599#post709599

*Brosef why hve you posted the same exact thing...spam links and all in three separate threads?  Why do you feel the need to break the rules and spam our site? Nobody is going to buy your turd wear or even visit those live links....   *


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 8, 2011)

John Jackson said:
			
		

> I just found your site and wanted to say that I have really enjoyed browsing your posts.In any case I'll be subscribing to your blog and I hope you post again soon




Thanks, but it's not my site  .  Wait! :hitchair::chuck:


----------



## soil (Dec 14, 2011)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> i don't roll joints as its a waste of good chronic,  smoking a joint or blunt u only get 23% of the avable thc in the pot,  thats a major waste.  thats like thowing away 77% of a  beer!!!!!!





			
				The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Yeah?
> 
> ...and 98% of internet statistics are made up on the spot.



where did you get those numbers wiseguy ? never heard of that in my life.





soil


----------



## soil (Dec 14, 2011)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I am more than willing to throw down rolling skills against ANYONE.
> 
> Bring it, I am a Certified Champion.
> 
> I have created wonderful things....


 
 now here should be some comp. 




			
				That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> pffffftttt with the joint rolling deal... I challenge u all to a smoke off
> 
> I *GUARANTEE* I can smoke more dope, and remain awake and active, than all 'a yaz... :hubba:



you have quite a few years to catch up to ol grandsoilmaster joint over here.:chuck::chuck:



			
				The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Alright folks...it is officially ON.
> 
> Contest or not I will win.
> The only thing I take more pride in than the weed I grow are the joints I roll that weed into!



"pride" in your rollin huh ? maybe your my comp ? 







a true rollin contest would require junk pot , shaky, dry bunk pot , some good everyday brick AND real weed , because anyone can roll real weed good. (also pinners too, cause a log is too easy also)
then if they are too close to call you put them up in the light an go by the INSIDE line of the paper, thats how you judge a proper yunt. 


anybody think they can take my title ?







soil ... just messin around in the early mornin :tokie:


----------



## Sourmash (Feb 9, 2012)

someone plz make a Russian S-300 Missiles joint or a coil slash spring joint


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 20, 2012)

I wanna keep this going!!  I almost only smoke spliffs since I moved away from my home town and had to leave my bong behind...

I LOVE rolling, so just wanted to share that a little...

first, my tool set



Step 2(step 1 was gathering tools! ha)



Step 3



All thats left is to burn it down!



sMACk


----------



## Pistil (Sep 22, 2012)

I love rolling too and that Bob Marley style cone is just what i mean for spliff, cool!:cool2: 
I noticed that you don't use to reverse the paper and i would suggest you to try that way, i consider it pretty mandatory to enjoy a good spliff at its best
:48:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 22, 2012)

dude, you are off the charts !! :rofl:


----------



## Pistil (Sep 22, 2012)

You too!  Sadly i'm not the author of the strip!:rofl: 
But yes, that seems one of the tables where i usually shot my photos:cool2: 
:48:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 22, 2012)

is that from a book *Pistil*?  I'm sure I've seen that before... hilarious!  haha
I used to backroll (reversing the paper or whatever) a lot after I found out about it, but it never stuck with me... I'll do it every now and then for a little adventure... 

I definitely hear where youre comin from tho, I'm a spliff snob too!

which papers are your favorite?


----------



## Pistil (Sep 28, 2012)

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> is that from a book *Pistil*?  I'm sure I've seen that before... hilarious!  haha
> I used to backroll (reversing the paper or whatever) a lot after I found out about it, but it never stuck with me... I'll do it every now and then for a little adventure...
> 
> I definitely hear where youre comin from tho, I'm a spliff snob too!
> ...


Jesus Christ sorry for the late answer!  I'm on a comp just for relaxation for the first time after a lot 

Lol for the spliff snob, i am!  I'm so used to backroll (cool term, i'll use it) that i would make a mistake if i'd try to roll in the normal way

I don't remember where that strip comes from:confused2: , just thought that those images could compensate my lack of terms

My favorite papers are the Smocking Gold, they are just perfect.  They are thin but resistant, malleable as we need and they have the greatest paper/content burn ratio.  If you roll them in a proper way you can build very   bobbymarleying cones with them:cool2:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 28, 2012)

you ever try RAW papers?  not the organic ones, the originals...  They are awesome, they are so light and thin that if you burn then they leave no ash(just the paper i mean).  They are still very strong, I dont know if I've ever ripped one.  

I love smoking papers, I used the masters for a period, on a roll.

When I learned to roll, before I knew what was what, I used Juicy Jays on a roll.  I was shown how to twist up like 10"+ long spliffs.  I was actually in a fraternity and we would have like 8 people or more on one spliff, so it had to be big.

sMACk


----------



## Pistil (Oct 13, 2012)

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> you ever try RAW papers?  not the organic ones, the originals...  They are awesome, they are so light and thin that if you burn then they leave no ash(just the paper i mean).  They are still very strong, I dont know if I've ever ripped one.
> 
> I love smoking papers, I used the masters for a period, on a roll.
> 
> ...


Ah, jesus christ, i doubt that you are still interested in my answer after two weeks&#8230; i apologize, i've been very very busy and, in my few spare time, i had 4 jars of african salad between me and the rest of the world 

I think i never heard about RAW papers, there's no such a variety of papers in my country&#8230; something in the big cities but not here.  We have some kind of Ritzla, some kind of Smoking and the rest are the short size ones used for tobacco.

LOL, i know what you mean for a fraternity sized joint, good times  I remember when i was in the army, i was some kind of an involuntary pusher because i had the luck to be pretty near to a friends location and so i used to bring "stuffs" for the troop far from home because i'm a nice guy   We was young and desperate and used to smoke spliffs made up to 12/15 papers (3x4/5) where every breath was two years of life lost.

I do not love tobacco at all, i'm just addicted and when you're addicted there's nothing good as a good traditional spliff   The plan is to quit soon but, till then, it's raining spliffs here.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 13, 2012)

haha, yea im still interested!  African salad, never heard that one.. :rofl:
Well if you ever see a pack of rolling papers that are brown and have RAW written on em, grab one.

I am also going to have to quit eventually... I can't honestly say that I don't love tobacco... at times I can get sick of it, but otherwise I really enjoy it... maybe thats just the monkey on my back talking

What are your plans for your next grow??

sMACk


----------



## Pistil (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll grab 'em for sure and will report back with my findings   Maybe i'll be able to find them in Switzerland because i'm near the edge and there they have a lot of tobacco based business because of their lower prices.

I do not planned the next strains yet, i'll have to move to a new house soon and i can't do the moving with a bunch of adult plants in my hands, they will not pass as christmas trees thought 

So i'll do the moving and then, once encamped, i'll start what i hope will end to be a 7/8 female plants grow of 3/4 different strains but this will take some month to happen.  Anyway i would like to have 1 white widow because of nostalgic reasons but, for the rest, i  don't know nothing about the tons of strains out there and so i'll surely open a thread to ask to the gurus to suggest me something that really deserve to burn the few brain cells left up there.  

I'll have to patient a bit before to start to grow again and i really can't wait.... ahhh, lucky growers you are!


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 13, 2012)

hahaha sounds good man, we'll see how long you last with out growing... 

I just ordered seeds and got 2 WW fem seed freebies which I think I am gonna grow out first.

Yea I have to get as many grows under my belt before we move too.  That wont be for almost a year tho.

lucky growers WE are 

sMACk


----------



## Pistil (Oct 14, 2012)

:yeahthat: :headbang2:


----------



## sneekatoke (Oct 23, 2012)

I couldn't roll up the goodies I have right now if I wanted to.  It's too sticky and tasty for that.  Don't get me wrong though, I like a J just as much as the next guy, but I prefer bong rips and tokin bowls.  Just seems to give the full flavor and aroma.  I get almost as high from the taste and smell as I do from the smoke... almost.
:icon_smile:


----------



## 1q8zei4u (Oct 26, 2013)

Cheap Discount


----------

